# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Cần tuyển gấp thợ tiện - phay lương thỏa thuận

## phamtinh

Công ty chúng tôi chuyên chế tạo máy xây dựng đang cần tuyển gấp thợ tiện - phay
Yêu cầu: Có kinh nghiệm lâu năm, tỉ mỷ, khéo léo.
Trình độ: Trung cấp trở lên.
Mức lương: thỏa thuận
Liên hệ: 0938379009 ( Mrs.Hoạt)

----------

